# Cedar chest topper dilemma



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I want to make a quilted topper for a cedar chest in the living room. It's by a window and the cats like to sit in it.

My problem is that I'd be constantly straightening it because it would wrinkle and bunch when they jump on it.

Do any of you have any ideas?

I thought of that anti-slip stuff that is used in pajama feeties but it might be a bit expensive.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

How about making it long enough that it hangs over the edges to the ground? You could put small weights in the edges that would pull it back down to the floor when the cats got back up. Don't know if this would work though...
Or you could make 'corners' strips (like the shade pavilions) that would tuck under the corners?
Catherine


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

they also make this stuff you put under rugs so they don't slip.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The rubber shelf liner, couple bucks a roll.


----------



## catinhat (Aug 26, 2010)

I second the rug slip/rubber shelf liner (I think it's basically the same product). It's not expensive, and I use it under the cushion on our cedar chest (where we sit to take shoes off/put shoes on) by our front door. I didn't sew it to the cushion or anything like that - just cut a piece that's about 1" smaller all the way around than the homemade cushion. It works really well.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I third the rubber shelf liner. I use it under anything that tends to migraite( sp) or, have animal help moving around. Works great!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Velcro is your friend!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Make little pockets for magnets in the back, then get some of those strips of adhesive magnets for the top of the chest? Line up the magnets in the quilt with the stick-on magnets on the chest and stick 'er on.

Velcro?

Make a pocket in back for a sheet of styrene or foamcore that would be cut slightly smaller than your quilt topper? This would keep the back stiff and keep it from bunching up.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Since it will be in the sun shine and will fade from it you probably won't use it for anything else so why don't you just make it like a box top? Just make the top the size of the chest and make sides so it just slips over the top of the chest. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

cc said:


> Since it will be in the sun shine and will fade from it you probably won't use it for anything else so why don't you just make it like a box top? Just make the top the size of the chest and make sides so it just slips over the top of the chest. Hope that makes sense!


Good idea!

Since this is a new cedar chest, I don't want to glue anything to the top of it.

Been staring at it every time I walk by and my brain is thinking a topper too.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I made a cover for my cedar chest years ago and on each corner I sew elastic loop...open up the chest,hook the elastic around the corners and close it up. When the kids sat on it the elastic stretched but still kept the cover in place.... Or seems you could sew some ties on where the hinges are located and open up the top,tie the ties around the hinges and close it up. Cats don't weigh as much as kids. When I make chair cushions for my dining table I put piece of elastic and then the tie so when people sat down they wouldn;t pull out the ties; they will get torn sooner or later! DEE who still cherishes the Lane Cedar chest her DH bought her 45 years ago for engagement gift--never was a ring person....


----------

